# New Bedford Mass-Cobb Island MD



## kjango

Need a favor .....Can any of you East Coaster folks give me a ball park dist/sailing time from New Bedford Mass. to Cobb Island MD figuring an avg speed of 4kts/hr ??? Thanks in advance if you can help me out .


----------



## Whampoa

Going outside to Norfolk then back up the bay staying within 75 nm of shore off New York. Estimated distance 475-500 NM. Approx . 5 days at 4 knot SOG.

All depends on your preferred route and capabilities.

Good luck....

John


----------



## sailingdog

Are you planning on going offshore or sticking with the coastal route. Going offshore will cut a good deal of distance from your trip. However, it requires you to keep a much closer eye on the weather.


----------



## kjango

Thanks so much for the info folks . My only plan so far is to play the hand I've been dealt & it's not pretty so far . The story's too long to tell but the result is I may have to single hand a boat from New Bedford to Cobb Island late Oct. early Nov . I'm 60 years old & haven't set foot on a deck in 30 years . I won't have more then 10 days to play with it . Let me save you from pointing out the obvious . I know it's stupid . I am aware consequences can be dire . Having said that I am so open to constructive advice directed towards getting it done . The only real pluses in my favor are I'm way fit , I'm not afraid , & I think I can do it even if I'm not anything close to comfortable with it . I'm just out of resources & options so I may have to gut it out . Thanks to you folks though I have some notion of the scope of the endeavor .


----------



## camaraderie

Being on a time deadline and offshore sailing at that time of year is pretty foolish...but it sounds like you are well aware of that and prepared to risk all. Make sure you have a raft and EPIRB if you decide to try. They can be rented.


----------



## sailingdog

I'd second having an EPIRB and raft aboard. What kind of boat will you be making the trip in and how well do you know her. Also, why do you only have a 10 day window.


----------



## B747dx

Provide more details. Type of Boat? Reason for move? Why the time window? You may find some volunteers willing to go part or all of the trip with you. (Me, for example)


----------



## kjango

boat is 36' & sound....rigging & sails solid....engine runs like a top...vhf radio , compass , & GPS.....I'm the one that's not sound....hahaha....At the risk of waxing philosphical . Many go to sea because it's their dream . I'm being driven back to it . I hardly recognise the world I grew up in anymore & the courts have taken everything I ever worked for in my life & given it to my wife of 14 months who isn't even a citizen . After 2 years in court I'm going fugitive . The boat is my hideout . Severing all the ties of my formal life should be done by end of Oct. Need to get the boat down to a way cheap slip 1st part of Nov . I appreciate the advise on the E.P.I.R.B. I had no notion they could be rented . Have a raft . Not to minamize risk , but a storm at sea would be reassuring to me at this point . At least that would make more sense then what I've seen of the " polite society " last 2 years . My sincere thanks again guys for the concern & advise .


----------



## B747dx

Well Hell.....you're not the first to run to that jealous mistress, The Sea, in times of trouble. Sorry for all the crap you've gone thru. I'll sail as far as NYC with you, if you promise not to drop me overboard! I'll even find my own way back. I live in Rhode Island, we can go down LI Sound, and you can drop me in the city.


----------



## badsanta

I wish you well. When you get here I will buy you a drink. I am in Virginia across from Cobb island. Be sure to check the tides coming into the Potomac, The river can be an unforgiving b*t*h you may want to conceder going down the Delaware canal ( no locks) into the top of the Chesapeake bay and then down. Probably longer but closer to shore.


----------



## camaraderie

Kjango...here's the Epirb rental info:
BoatUS Foundation
Good luck to ya!


----------



## chef2sail

I would do the sound...East River...45 mile day hops on the Jersey coast...NYC to Manesquan to Atlantic City to Cape May...up the Deleware through the canal and then down the Chesapeake.

I know your sounding bleak...but no need to give your life away for a woman 

If you need help going down the Chesapeake I will make myself available, This route is a safe one and in Oct/ Nov a pretty one with wind usuallly good on the Chesapeake, 

My wife and I went from NYC this way this summer to Baltimore in 6 days,

Dave


----------



## kjango

My sincere thanks to everyone for their help


----------



## kai34

i live right next to nb and might beable to go from nb to ny. good luck.
-kai


----------



## B747dx

*Don't Forget...*

...the offers to help. Now you've got 2 crew going as far as NYC. See? The world's not so bad.


----------



## CalebD

I am in NYC and might be inclined to go from NY to Annapolis. I've never 'done' the C&D canal but have gone around Manhattan several times. 
There are a couple of spots you would need to go with a favorable tide:
- the Race or eastern LI Sound
- East River
- Delaware River, but mostly C&D canal
Keep us in mind as your escape plans get nearer.


----------



## kjango

thanks again to everyone & I cetainly will keep everyone in mind as my " escape " draws near


----------



## msterns1

Wow! Looking for some answers to questions I had on my mind when I saw your post - immediately sucked in right to the end. An amazing story and even more amazing endeavor. My heart goes out to you - what a raw deal. Not much that I can offer being a newbie from the other coast but wanted to send you well wishes anyway. Best of luck to you.
Meg


----------



## kjango

It's anything but an amazing story . It's an idiot story & a fool's errand , but I have been as touched by folks in this forum refraining from observing the moronic & feeling compelled to point out the obvious , as I have been from their concerned & well intentioned advise . 8 years ago I was mauled by a sow bear with 2 cubs at a backwoods cabin 8 miles from the trail head & had to make my way in the dark back out to the trail head & then drive 80 miles for medical attention . I find the task presently before me much more daunting . It would seem the only viable tool I have to bring to the table is a will . I haven't the words to express my thanks to the folks in this forum .


----------



## camaraderie

Speaking of wills....


----------



## kjango

hhahaha......good one


----------



## Whampoa

I saw his first draft and he left his ex to Cam, his lawyer to SD and his BBQ to CD.


----------



## camaraderie

I'm transferring the ex to CP...he has a way with women!


----------



## sailingdog

Very cool... I've got a big tank of pirahna...  and now I've got some food for them. I keep inviting Max-on to see my fish tank, but for some reason, he doesn't want to... 


Whampoa said:


> I saw his first draft and he left his ex to Cam, his lawyer to SD and his BBQ to CD.


----------



## btrayfors

Fully understand your reasoning...the world is increasingly an upside down place, and the old rules often don't apply.

However, as others have said, it's far from the end of the line. There's a great world still out there (you just have to look a little harder for it), and lots of great people willing to help.

My bet is that when you come down the East River past Manhattan with a full tidal current behind you (I made something like 13-14 knots doing this), it's gonna be so exhilirating that you'll have an epiphany and begin to consider your new life...even before reaching the anchorage in Sandy Hook.

Best of luck to you. I often go by Cobb Island enroute to/from the Chesapeake. Look for s/v Born Free.

By the way, unless you've got some kind of a special deal at Cobb Island, slips are cheaper across the river in the Northern Neck of VA. A real bargain, actually 

Bill


----------



## kjango

Thanks for the encouraging words Bill . I've sort of already had the epiphany you speak of . Now I just have to pull it off . I have been debating a logic issue in my mind . Given my time away from the endeavor I wonder if an offshore route might be a safer option for me . My logic being a route through inland waters & along the coast will have obstacles to negotiate . My thinking being deep open water might be safe water ? Can't stop weighing options . In any case....would it do me any good to try raising the Born Free on VHF ever when I get in the river ??? Right now I just wish I was already starting .....the waiting & anticipation are the worst part . Stuck where I am til the last half of Oct. unless something changes . Mostly setting up the small company I own to where it can be run from a remote location & rearranging the structure on paper to preclude any legal problems there . Turns out you only own something in this country til some foreigner & lawyers decide they want it . Anyway....thanks again for your kind sentiments.....maybe meet you somewhere down the trail .


----------



## btrayfors

kjango,

Well, VHF probably won't do it...range of only 25 miles or so, and it's some 50 miles from DC to Cobb Island! But, you can reach me on the land line; send me an email and I'll give you the info: bill at wdsg dot com

RE: going offshore, I have a couple of thoughts. How are you gonna navigate? Do you have GPS? A chartplotter? What kind?

I have already done the trip from the Canal to DC several times, and have plotted waypoints along the way. I lay out my waypoints so that they are safe to follow *in any weather* -- no danger of running into things!

For example, here's a chart showing waypoints in what I call "Route 10" from the C&D Canal (Delaware River side) to Block Island: Gallery :: Miscellaneous 2007 :: Route10

There are 30 waypoints along this route; I can easily email you the lat/long, bearings, and distances for this and/or other routes along your track if you like.

If the weather forecast is good, it might be best to do a direct shot from, e.g., Block Island to Cape May, then up the Delaware River to the C&D Canal and the Chesapeake Bay. The direct-line distance from Block Island to Cape May is about 240 miles. If you anticipate contrary winds from a southerly direction -- and these are prevalent in summertime -- you might want to follow a track closer to the NJ coast where you could duck into, e.g., Sandy Hook, Manasquan, Barnegat Bay, Atlantic City, or Cape May if need be.

Bill


----------



## kjango

Thanks Bill ,
Presently I have begun the land part of my escape . Departed Hell at 0200 hours Wed. am . Almost to Chicago but have to stop in Michigan for a few days before pushing on to New Bedford . By the time I get there I may need a route for the blind & stupid . Looking forward to just sitting on the boat a couple days getting ready before departing . Thanks again all & I'll stay in touch as things get critical mass in this endeavor


----------



## mccary

The key to any trip is planning. I sail the central Chesapeake Bay and can only comment that October/November can be the best time to sail OR it can be the worst. Weather changes fast that time of year. 

May I suggest a great, new website to plan your trip if a costal trip :<Ohttp://demo.geogarage.com/noaa/ It is NOAA charts overlaid on Google Maps.


----------



## kjango

Well...so much for planning . Got as far as Mich . & had to go to Louisiana to help an elderly sister with Hurricane Gustov.....then to Freeport TX to help an elderly brother with hurricane Ike . I guess a person will sometimes do for others what they can't do for themselves . Starting to wonder if I'll be making trip to Cobb Island in the snow .


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Kjango
Very nice of Joe to send the chartlet with waypoints. However, I question the wisdom of making that offshore passage singlehanded in October. The route takes you right across some very active shipping lanes. You might be better off taking the Long Island Sound route as someone has suggested, so you have some stopover points if you become fatigued or bad weather sets in. You can break the lower end of the trip down into manageable bits such as Manhasset Bay, to Atlantic Highlands, to Absecon, to Cape May, and then follow Joes route from there. This is not a cakewalk, it gets nice and chilly after October 1st, and remains so all the way down the coast and up into the Delaware waters. I believe you would be much better off taking the stops, get rested and warm each day. In October it'll be chilly all the way until you get through the C&D canal (drop a hook in the Sassafras River, it's nice there). All of these stops have diesel, water, and pumpouts. Atlantic Highlands also has parts, mechanic, etc, and convenient provisioning. You want to be fresh and alert in the Delaware Bay and River, this is a high traffic area also (commercial and pleasure). Also remember that there's less daylight each day in the fall and you won't want to be anchoring single handed in the dark anywhere, especially if the areas are unknown to you.
My 2 Cents,
Good luck!
Ken


----------



## kjango

Thanks Ken . I'm so far behind time wise from the storms I don't think I'll really plan anything til I'm actually on board . Right now ..... I'm so looking forward to just hanging out & eating & sleeping a few days before I make any moves . Even as I write this it's 4:30 am & I'm just heading for a bed that I will have to leave in 2 hours . I'm back in Mich now taking care of the business I left to go deal with hurricanes . I'll be lucky if I get there by 10/01 ........but......I'm so glad to be gone from where I was .


----------



## kjango

Well.....10/01 was a pretty good guess . I'll be leaving here 10/01 & finally onboard the weekend of the 4th . I'll have 7 days before I have to be off the mooring in Mass. Looks like it's going to be a beautiful fall this year . Being on the move has been restorative . Being in hurricane Ike gave me some perspective . I can tell I've been here too long . I can recognise the coyotes here at night by their voices .


----------



## kjango

Well.....here I am again . Looks like my arrival date onboard is firm . I now see the East coast is getting some weather . My boat is now in Onset Mass. & my end goal plan is to somehow get it to Cobb Island for the winter . My time constraints have eased considerably as has my perspective on reality . I haven't set foot on a deck in 35 years & other then drift boats & white water rafts haven't handled any boats in that time either . I can take as long as I want to get to Cobb instead of the original 10 days I previously stated & in as many legs as need be as long as each leg ends up at either a mooring or transient slip . The boat is a 39' wood cutter . Hull & rigging are sound & engine runs like a top . Boat is also insured . I am 60 years old & not so sound....but in good health & very physical......so I don't need nursemaiding......just help moving the boat South . I can feed us & keep us in fuel . So if anyone who knows how to drive a boat wants to go sailing.....even on short notice & even if it just moves me 20 miles down the coast......oh baby would I appreciate the help . I can be contacted at [email protected] . You have to make sure you use the numerical zero in the 07 part . Looking forward to hearing from anyone here that can help push me South a bit . Thanks......Jim


----------



## kjango

I finally made it onboard . I can hardly believe it . Wrapped myself in my trade blanket & slept in the cockpit moored in the bay last night . Light shower for maybe 10 minutes even felt good . I'm finally in my new home & resting . The last owner is coming in the morning to take me for a sail & to get me familiar . Going to spend a couple days cleaning & ferrying my belongings out & moving in . Then shopping for the trip.....hahaha....I don't have chart 1 . It already feels better .


----------



## badsanta

Thanks for the updates. I have enjoyed following your progress. Depending on when you get to the Potomac River it can be rough going. There are many marinas around Reedville VA at the south edge of the Potomac River and the Chesapeake Bay. If you need any phone numbers I will get them. Let me know what facilities you need. I am across the river from cobb island. From what I hear one of the marinas at cobb island closed, but I don’t know the name. Best of luck to you.


----------



## kjango

Thanks Santa . Cobb Island seems like a long way off to me right now but I'm finally here & the way things played out I no longer have previously mentioned time constraints as long as I have computer connection . I bought the boat sight unseen other then having it surveyed & a friend inspecting it . It's actually nicer then I thought . I'll be fine living on her . I'm a pretty low maintanance guy who doesn't need much . There's a couple issues , but show me a boat that doesn't . She's a 39' wood flush deck cutter built in 1940 . Hull & deck were rebuilt in 2000 I think she's the prettiest boat in the bay . hahaha 550 hrs on the engine....almost new suit of sails....new dink & motor......a couple small cosmetic wood work details below is pretty much it . Best of all.....I'm living again . Well here I go , have to crank up the dink & go pick up the previous owner for today's sail .


----------



## CalebD

kjango,
Let me know when you get to middle or western CT (say Stamford). 
I can meet you via AMTRAK and help pilot you through the western Sound to the East River and Liberty Landing Marina or Raritan Bay and down the Jersey shore.
Glad to hear that you are aboard your boat if only sight unseen. Wooden boats are a little scary to me if only because they tend to take on more water but hey, you only live once.
Still sounds like fun.

CalebD


----------



## kjango

Everyone here has suffered through my sad story but we're now to the happy ending part . I've been on board a few days now & this weekend past we sailed her Sat. & Sun. out on Buzzard's Bay . It was way sweet . I'm still dealing with my limited capabilities , but no real time constraints . She's easy to sail . The previous owner was 71 & his habit was to sail alone . We were making 7.4 knots Sat. as per GPS . The previous owner brought a friend & told me his friend would be on deck to point me in the right direction & he would be in the cockpit to point me in the right direction , but I was going to sail the boat alone . Except for a near accidental jibe I got through it . Those 2 guys are princes among men . Thanks Caleb for your kind offer . I'll give you a heads up when I know I'll be in your area . Yepper....she's wood.....but don't be scared....hahaha.....she's sweet . All I have to do now is find someone willing to sail with me from here to anywhere South of here . Even if it's short I'don't mind as long as it ends up at a marina til I find someone willing for the next leg . If anyone is interested , I'm moored now in Onset Bay . Boat is fueled & ready to go in an hour's notice . Thanks again to everyone for kind & thoughtful advice I have gotten here & offers to help . If anyone's interested or wants more info feel free to email me at [email protected] . Also have pics of the boat I can send & willing to answer any questions & entertain any & all offers . I'm now just anxious to be sailing her . Lets go sailing !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrwuffles

this sounds like an awesome story you deffinatley want help anvigating through the east river and that area it can get hairy good luck and it really sounds like your happy and livin the life im excited hearing about it i dont know why but its a good story


----------



## kjango

Thanks Mr.Wuffles . I don't know about a good story....but it sure has been a long one . I have finally though had a few days of peace & tranquillity & oh baby I like it !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## kjango

maybe this will help


----------



## kjango

Morning everyone . Every morning gets only better . Clear & bright out there . I wish I was more competent & felt more confident . I'd be out of here today even if it was just to New Bedford . Looks like the dink is going to be a bit of a problem . I don't see any way it's going to be carried on deck . Going to have a hard look at today & make a final decision . Also going to clean all the battery terminals . I've been having to run the engine an hour every day & other then the computer I'm not using much juice . If it doesn't improve with cleaning the terminals , we're getting new hot batteries . Dang , the wind is just right this morning for blowing me out of here to Buzzards's Bay . Things have been going so good though since I got here , I'm not going to fight it . When it's right , It'll happen . Today though......I feel sorry for anyone that's me .


----------



## bubb2

Kjango, I just about ready to quit my job and come join ya!!! You are having a much better time!!!!!


----------



## Whampoa

Good Morning kjango,

Congratulations! Sounds like another step forward. Thanks for the photos, she looks like a winner. You gotta love those wood boats  . I do!

As you prepare for your journey, have the engine and related systems been serviced? Oil and filter changed, transmission oil checked & full, belts checked & tensioned, all hoses checked & clamps tight, zincs inspected and replaced if necessary, engine inspected for leaks, coolant levels & pressure cap checked, alternator output verified, raw water pump operation assessed, etc. Assuming you have a diesel engine, have the filters been changed and do you have plenty of spares onboard. Do you know how to change them and if necessary bleed the fuel system? Are there any engine manuals aboard?

Do you have spare engine oil, transmission oil onboard yet ? How about a spare raw water impeller and the tools necessary to change it along with work on the belts and other engine issues? Do you have spare engine belts?

If not, these are some things you can be working on as you work to line up some assistance and the experience will pay off on your trip.

With respect to your batteres and connections, do you know how old they are and any history about them ? If not you may want to consider replacing them . At least have them checked out. You will want to be able to rely on them on your trip south. Make sure you check both ends of all connections while you are at it. Both for tightness and for clean connections.

Have you checked that all your lights work and do you have spare bulbs. I'm referring to your running lights, masthead light, steaming light , etc..

Have you located any and all seacocks? Are they operable? Have you checked all hose connections to those seacocks? 

If necessary, do you have spare fuses aboard ?

Do you have fresh flares and all required safety equipment? Are the fire extinguisers current and do you know where they are?

Have you located winch handles for every winch? 

Do you have a good set of dock lines aboard for your stops at marinas along the way?

Have you had a chance to inspect each of your sails? Any issues that you need to have taken care of before you go? How about the running rigging?

Have you checked out the head and related holding system? Are there any spare parts aboard for the head?

Hows the water system? 

If you have a windlass, is it operational? How do the anchors and related components look? Will they get you to Cobb Island? 

Others here are far more knowledgable about these things than I am but I think these are some tasks you can / should do as a minimum while you are preparing to get underway.

Not trying to be your mother here, just tossing out some ideas for prep.

Best Regards,

John


----------



## kjango

You're a better mother then the one I was born with John.....hahaha.....working my way through the list even as we speak . Thank for the tips . Safety gear ????? We don't need no stinkin safety gear !!! just kidding....hahaha....that was fun

thanks ,
Jim


----------



## Whampoa

. Another item I should have added is your raw water strainer if you have one. It should be checked to make sure it is clear and you should understand how to clear it if necessary. This includes being able to clear it underway. 

I check the oil levels and all filter conditions each morning before I get underway when we are travelling. Others may have similar advice.

Hope your weather is great today.

Carry on son  

Regards, John


----------



## kjango

my checklist is making the boat list


----------



## badsanta

It will get worse, just pile money to the other side!


----------



## kjango

hahaha......good one

money ???? they still have that ???


----------



## ccollins0601

Kjango, the pictures look great. I was out on Buzzards Bay last Saturday and it was blowing good, lots of fun. Hope that weather stays with us for a few more weeks. Good luck with your trip.


----------



## kjango

It was blowing good . I don't know how hard , but we were making 7.4 knots according to the GPS with 2 reefs in the main .


----------



## zz4gta

kjango,
Keep us posted and let me know when you expect to hit the Potomac.


----------



## chef2sail

kjango

Hope you take the advice of breaking your trip into segments and doing it in a costal manner. I oreviously posted I am available to help once you would get to the Chesapeake and stand willing to still do that.

My suggestions are to do the LI sound down to Liberty Marina then to Sandy Hook...Manesquan///Atlantic City/...Cape May.... These inlets are the safe ones in NJ. All others can be very trecherous by my experience. If you follow this route they are 40 mile jaunts. At an average speed of 5 knots (which is a very reaosnable speed especially if you are fighting prevailing winds). You will have 8 hours of running time each day. You will have safe refuge should there be days you have to hold due to weather. All of these stops have places to get diesel, and provisions. All can be accomplished single handed easily. With the current daylight, getting underway at 7 AM would have you safely anchored or tied up at 3-4 PM.

Once at Cape May I would take the long trip up the Deleware River to Reedy Point or the Bohemia or Sassafras River on the Chesapeake depending on the tides. Your trip down the Chesapeake to your final destination will be easy again with refuge areas should the weather turn snotty. Many neat places to anchor or hole up from Wharton Creek, Rock Hall, Baltinmore area *(where I am located) Annapolis, Chester river. Tillman Island, Herrington Harbor, and Solomons on the way down to your final destination just to name a few.

This is a safe and beautifuly route as being more realistic for a singlehander especially taking into consideration your recent experience sailing. You would enjoy this trip on the Chesapeake and many sailnetters will come out to help and wlecome you as many of us are located along your route.

Again let me know where I can assist.

Dave


----------



## kjango

I want to thank everyone that has responded to this thread . I have never seen so much concerned advice & kind offers to help to a complete stranger . Every day I spend on Skipjack is better & I learn a little more . Last night was stormy & we were swinging on the mooring & bobbing a bit . I was snug in my berth & the creaking of the mooring line & the tinking against the mast was as sweet a lullybye as I've ever heard . I did get connected up with between trips delivery skipper with 35 years experience via the previous owner who generously is paying half the tab . We're planning on leaving Saturday morning . I visited West Marine in New Bedford today & purchased the rest of the safety gear he insisted on using his account so I got his price . Another nice surprise was that my daughter in law's father in law raced sailboats for 30 years . He's coming over to make the 1st leg with us . Pamela Anderson wanted to come.....but I told her no . hahaha I hope at some point I can meet some of you folks . I'll keep posting as I can along the way & let you know how things are going . Oh this is priceless . Sitting in the cockpit with the previous owner who's sensibilities are very similar to you folks & he's cautioning me & adding to the checklist . He does his best 71 year old frown & says...." You need to find one place & just sail out of there....you can't just go cruising up & down the coast......I don't know where you ever got such a notion . " Tell the truth....Is that funny or what ??? Again thanks to everyone & hope to meet you all somewhere along the line .


----------



## jimmalkin

Kjango - should you wind up in Liberty Landing Marina Jersey City during your trek south, we're there until Nov/Dec and could supply information or a drink as needed. Send me a PM. Enjoy the ride.


----------



## kjango

ahhhhhhh........another Skipjack morning . A very doabe & casual day to do list for today & out of here tomorrow mid-morning . hahaha.....My ex actually called me last night......sorry darling , Elvis has left the building . After being aboard & poking around for a week I feel pretty familiar with all the working systems & there attributes & failings . She is a 68 year old boat after all . About day 3 the boat started talking to me . You can tell the previous owner loved her , but it also shows a couple years ago things fell off here . Still , a very good foundation to work off of . There is this huge post going right through the middle of the cabin & in the way of everything . 5 minutes with a chainsaw should fix that . hahaha The hull is sound , mast was new 2 years ago , entire deck was also re-built 2 years ago . The standing rigging is stainless . 550 hours on the engine since re-build . DC power only & has some wiring issues . Some of the switches are the old double knife type & my guess is they date back to when the boat was built in 1940 . Everything works....it just looks a bit iffy to me . Everything is dirt simple though & that's the way I mean to keep her . My only intent is to re-wire everything with new wire & modern switches & convert lights to LED . One old feature that's kind of neat is this drawer with 2 cranks on the outside . You open the drawer & there's your charts on rollers under glass . You turn the cranks to pan over them . How slick is that ??? Well.....it's now light enough to see so I better get to doing .


----------



## mrwuffles

are you sure that post isnt something important like o say support for the mast?


----------



## kjango

hahaha......yepper Mr.Wuffles......it in fact is the mast.....hahaha.....who'd a thunk it ????


----------



## kjango

Quick question . What do you do with a sneaky & willfull dingy that runs away ??? I turned my back for just a second last night & it went slinking off in the dark towards the channel . Turns out my first taste of single handing was slipping off the mooring , hunting down & retrieving the dink in the dark , & then getting back on the mooring .


----------



## kjango

ok....Left Onset & made it to Newport . It was a wonderful sail . Beautiful day & we made pretty good time . Averaged 6.2 knots overall according to the GPS . Wish I could put links to photos in this post . It let me do it in a previous post , but for whatever reason it won't let me now . Flew both headsails & no reefs in the main . Pushing more South in the morning . Dang I wish I could put the pics from Sat. in this post .


----------



## Wayne25

So kjango, how far south did you travel?


----------



## sailingdog

Wayne-

He's probably still southbound.


----------



## kjango

Well folks.....as I write I'm at Cobb Island MD. I want first to thanks everyone who gave me well intentioned advice , offers of help , & expressions of concern that truly touched what passes in me for a heart . You know....this was born out of a sense of desperation & I myself has serious misgivings . I think early on I characterized it as a fools errand . My route was Onset to Newport to New York to Cape May to Annopolis to Cobb Island . The nights sailing were heaven for me . The Long Island Sound night sail under a full moon was the best . Had to motor sail much of the time to make time . I didn't have the GPS chip for the last half of the trip but found I could still enter the waypoints I wanted off the charts & the GPS still showed me the land mass with my entered waypoints . Every day on the boat has made me more well & boat life agrees with me . I find my biggest challange is I am somewhat awkward on deck . I know what I need to do but have a bit of trouble keeping my legs under me . My reflexes are quick though & recovered from every mis-step without hazard . So now....after anxious months , 2 hurricanes , & an elderly sister's heart attack......the deed is done & I find myself at a cheap dock on Cobb Island . It's quiet here & I have now have the peace & tranquillity I have so craved the last 2 years . Need to haul the boat in the spring for caulking & new paint . She ships some water from 2 weeps along the garboards . Then I want to keep going . I want to one more time express my most sincere & heartfelt thanks to all the folks here .


----------



## badsanta

Glad you made it. Sorry I missed your arrival. I will try to catch up with you. Welcome home!


----------



## sailingdog

Congrats... and look forward to seeing you post more details.  Photos if you've got them too.


----------



## CalebD

To add to the list of well wisher I am one. I wished I could have met you in NYC or before and helped you get your boat south to AC or Annapolis. I am glad that you found a crew that could help you do this though. 
Please keep us posted on where you are bound next or just ruminations about time spent hanging around a boat.
It sounds like you are already feeling better having accomplished this leg of the journey. Congrats!
CalebD


----------



## kjango

Thanks guys . I'd love to add photos & in an earlier post I was able to , but for whatever reason it won't let me insert photos or add links . Outside New York I got passed by an atomic submarine & got a photo . The photo I like the best was a sunset pic on Long Island sound . As I said , my favorite part was sailing at night . The last night out I spent the night in the cockpit at the helm with a trade blanket covering my legs like an old woman sitting on her porch in a rocking chair except I didn't have to rock my chair . I've spent most of my life in extremely remote locations . When I was mauled at my cabin in 1998 my son convinced me I was too old to live out the way I did . I ended up in a neighborhood in a 4000 sq.ft. house . The courts ended up taking almost everything I ever worked for & giving it to my wife of 14 months . After this trip I would have to say thanks to my ex , & that shoeclerk bunch of judges & lawyers . Everything I own now fits in my car & my life is simple again . This would have been a better solution had I chosen this in 98 when I moved out of the woods & my son now says , " You know dad , most guys your age are happy to mow their yard & watch a ball game , but if you feel like you have a little more adventure left in you......go for it. " He sees I'm more content . His concerns when he talked me into moving to town were well intentioned.....just not a good choice for a guy like me . The boat , like my cabin , provides me a measure of insulation from the " polite society ". Speaking of the the boat.......what a sweetheart . I bought her sight unseen for $17,760 . The owner wouldn't budge off that price . Something about 1776 or the fact she's 76 years old or something . By today's standards the Skipjack is a plain Jane . DC current only....a pig stick instead of an apparant wind indicator , icebox instead of a fridge ect . Dirt simple to sail & she goes . With good wind & favorable current I saw a comfortable casual 9.5 knots over ground as per the GPS . I didn't like sailing her downwind wing & wing . Slow to respond to helm downwind & you're sawing back & forth keeping her on track . All other points of sail are just fine . She ships some water from 2 weeps along the garboards . I'll haul her in the Spring & address that issue . Under way the bildge pump comes on about once an hour for 20-30 seconds . At rest the interval is about 2 hours . The boat is pretty to look at . Every marina I pulled into drew comments . Someone with the soul of a cheap whore painted over the inch thick teak in the cockpit . I inspected it from the engine space below & it's solid except for one small spot . My soul's not much better , but I'll seek my redemption by bringing that teak back . The sole in the cabin needs white pine . It's painted whatever wood right now , but solid & functional . Well.....I've gone on long enough . If anyone can point me in the right direction for pictures.....I'd be proud to share .


----------



## zz4gta

I'll be on Cobb this saturday at Pirate's Den splashing my boat between 11-12:30. Stop by and say hi if you want. It's a Merit 25.


----------



## sailingdog

kjango-

Look *here*. CD's posted directions on it, and if he can do it...anyone can.


----------



## kjango

Even with the firewall turned off as per directions when I click on insert pics or the add link button.....nothing


----------



## sailingdog

what web browser and operating system are you using? Did you upload the photos to flickr.com or photobucket.com??? If you're on a PC, you might want to try picasa. It is free from google. Picasa 3: Free download from Google


----------



## camaraderie

kjango...let me just add my congrats on the voyage. You done good!


----------



## kjango

Thanks Cameraderie.....it did me good as well....hahahaha....Elvis has sooo left the building

the picture thing mystifies me....in an earlier post it was dirt simple to insert a link to share pics.....now when I click the button absolutly nothing happens....thanks for the tips Dog , but I give up.....I'll be proud to email pics to anyone that wants to see....hahaha....I know I can do that

Now I'm nesting on the boat . Today I strung string from piling to piling at the dock & hung purple ribbon streamers from the string to scare seagulls . Moved in my pots ( both of them ) & restocked the galley . Tomorrow is a rain day so I'm going to try to make operable the kerosene lamp in a gimball over the stove . The more I go through the boat the more treasure I find . The bronze things I find are my favorite . Every drawer or cabinet I open is a present .


----------



## kjango

One of the neatest features of my boat is the nav station which I'm guessing was state of the art technology in 1932 . There's a drawer with 2 cranks on the outside . When you open the drawer there's your chart under glass . You can pan around the chart using the cranks . hahaha....it's even back lit . Now tell the truth.....how cool is that ???


----------



## mccary

It is so good to hear you safe and happy! Everyone deserves happiness. I am also in Maryland just north of Washington DC and keep my boat just south of Annapolis. If you need anything let me know maybe I can help.


----------



## kjango

Thanks Joe . Once again I am touched my the sentiments of people on this site . In my own world the sentiments were almost universally negative . My personal favorite was , " You know you probably just bought your own casket . " I'll be the 1st to admit it was somewhat of a gamble . As it played out....the boat provided me a means of escape & is now for me a safe haven & sanctuary . I made a complete break with my life out West & the parasites that were bleeding me dry . The iceing on the cake is that it's no hardship for me . Life aboard Skipjack is simple & pleasant . Every day aboard has been wonderful . My dream life from when I was 23 is finally realized at 60 . Today as I write I am so free . 
I went to your site & read through the whole thing . Sounds like you get out a lot during the season . I actually stopped in Annapolis on the way down here & will probably be going back . I was told they have a place there that sells stuff from old boats . As you know my boat is 76 years old & I want to keep her period for the most part . My big concern now is hauling her in the Spring for caulking & bottom paint . I'm shipping some water from 2 weeps along my garboards . My next concern is I need a visit from the running rigging fairy . Sheets & halyards are needing to be replaced . I'll have to do that one at a time as I can & as need dictates . For me though....she's the prettiest boat in the harbor . I just finished giving here a good cleaning inside & out . She's comfortable & cozy now & just right for a guy like me . Once again thanks & if you find yourself out at Cobb Island be sure to look me up . I'm at the end of the closest dock to the bridge as you come on the island . I'm thinking we must be almost on top of each other if you're just north of D.C.


----------



## mccary

Well, not quite on top of each other... you are a few hours drive away. I do have some bad news for you. You will need to talk to the Maryland Department of Natural Resources (Marine Police) to get a MD sticker for you boat. The cost is steep, a onetime 6% charge on the value of your boat. Then it is every other year minimal sticker fee. If you have a dingy that too needs to be registered and fees paid. And did you say you have a car... well you guessed it they want the same fe3es there too. 

About rigging Fairy, there might be an answer for you. There is Bacon Sails (http://www.baconsails.com/). They have used sails and some used boat stuff ( rigging and other). There is a used boat show every spring here in MD (http://www.usboat.com/bay_bridge_boat_show.php) that "might" have some of what you are seeking. I am not sure if you want to do your own work on the boat but there are plenty of marinas that have both do it yourself and have skilled hands to work on wooden boats so shop around before you have it hauled. You have landed here at the near end of crabbing season but if you can find some available make sure to get some if you can. You will find The Chesapeake Bay a sailor's heaven! It has over 4,000 miles of shore line and 30+ rivers flowing in, so you could spend a lifetime exploring. Make use of the boat beyond a place to live. <O


----------



## fendertweed

sounds like you're at Shymansky's at Cobb Island? I stopped in there twice a few weeks ago on my 7-day trip down the river and back (200 miles) ... 


good luck
Jon


----------



## mccary

kjango, I just wanted to point out how lucky you are... There is a USCG press release posted this past week of a Swan 44 (a big $$ boat) off NJ coast that ran into some trouble. It is worth reading
https://www.piersystem.com/go/doc/651/236966/ 
I have long believed it is often better to be lucky than smart.


----------



## benet250

*Well Done*

Hi There
Are you docked over at the end of Bob Rices, We are in a beneteau 50 over at Pirates Den Marina next door on A dock.
Ron


----------



## kjango

Hi Ron.....That would be me . Come on over & say hi when you see me there .


----------



## kjango

I am so aware how lucky I am Joe . I feel even luckier every day so far on the Skipjack .


----------



## Joesaila

*Observer*

I enjoyed your entire journey and posts. I really am glad you made it safely and have the opportunity to enjoy life again. The whole adventure would be a good book and your off to a good start in a safe harbor. Keep us in the loop and many more safe travels. Joe


----------



## kjango

Thank you Joesaila for your kind words . If I was to write a book it would be a book about how a man in America could work hard all his life & have everything he ever worked for taken from him by courts that are courts in name only & give everything to some one not even a citizen . It would also be about how due process of law & equal protection under the law are merely empty words & no longer a sacred trust . But mainly it would be about how never in the history of the world has fairness & freedom been guaranteed , but I have reared up on my hind legs & prevailed in the face of adversity as can anyone & reclaimed responsibility for my own freedom . I have to say I was perfectly willing to risk losing life it's self rather then have shoe clerk SOB's under "color of law " have one more day of influence over my life . The boat could have had a hole in it as big as a Buick Electra & I still would have slipped the mooring & raised sails . I also have to say I don't hate the people who sent me here . I feel so sorry for them . They will never be free . My biggest worry today as I write is learning to jibe smoothly & by myself . I truly have moved on . Thanks again everyone for all the kind sentiments expressed to me here .


----------



## Whampoa

Well done,

Congratulations on your successful new beginning.

Best Regards,

John


----------



## kjango

I love this site . So many helpful & thoughtful well wishers here . Yesterday I even had a visit onboard Skipjack from a sail netter . I don't think he was appalled Every day I have spent aboard the Skipjack has been better . I love the living aboard so far . I get up every morning with my coffee & turn to & wash my dock & decks . The routine is as comforting to me as going out in the morning & feeding live stock . I am also growing fond of the seemingly endless projects on board . Right now I'm working mostly on wiring . I recently combined an old brass fixture with a new small nav light to fabricate a red over green directional companionway light that doesn't affect night vision in the cockpit for night sailing & retains the period look consistant with a 76 year old boat , but welcomes you when you go below at night lighting the way down a steep & deep companionway . I wired the new light to the switch for my compass light . Somehow that made special sense to me . This morning I installed an auto-switch on my bildge pump . Not very good prospects for sailing the next few days so I'm considering re-doing the whole switch panel . ( it really needs it ) I am trying to get out as much as I can to continue to develop basic sailing skills . ( I really need it ) Nights aboard are so peaceful . One of my favorite things so far is 2 hanging cast iron skillets gently clunking together when Skipjack rocks . Sounds like a far off buoy in the distance . Day before yesterday I fished a guy out of the water when he fell off his boat while docking . The fun part for me was giving the sage advice to the cold & dripping victim that docking was infinately easier if you don't swim the lines to the dock . He was a good sport . I know.....I'm an ass . But in my defence I'd like to say that I am a complete & total ass . Did I mention he was a good sport about it ??? OK....I'm out . Hope everyone is having a nice day .


----------



## badsanta

I met up with Kjango the other day. I had a great afternoon meeting with a fellow sail net-er. Nice looking boat, very yar. Sailed all that way, wondering why here and why now and you arrived just in time to save a life, the Gods are smiling. See you soon.


----------



## mccary

*The fishing was payback!*

That fishing out the skipper of the docking boat was payback to Neptune for your own safe passage! We are all here for a reason, yours just might have been to be in that exact place at that time. Life aboard a sailboat is good. I know I don't spend enough time aboard mine.


----------



## seamans

*welcome to Cobb Island*

Hi Kjango,

Just read the entire passage. I don't get to this site very often. I'm over at Pirates Den a few slips away from Ron. Boat name is Java on A dock. Will be down this weekend preparing to haul out on Nov 22. Will need to share some rum....

Jim
S/V Java


----------



## kjango

ahhhhhh.....more sailnetters .....visted Jim & his uncommonly gracious Mrs. on Jave yesterday . Did I mention every day aboard seems to be better ????


----------



## kjango

So I woke up this morning on the Skipjack to a 26 degree morning . Made my coffee & while I was drinking it I tried to objectively work myself up to feeling buyer's remorse . Couldn't do it . Just seems like a comfortable fit me & the Skipjack . In the afternoon I walked to the other marina & toured the docks . I carefully looked at 2 Pacific Sea Crafts , a Southern Cross , 2 Bene's , & 2 Hunters . They all seemed very busy to me with everything you can stuff on a boat & they looked like they might be difficult to sail alone . Maybe I'm stupid but I just love that Skipjack is dirt simple . I ended up looking across to my marina where Skipjack is docked . I love that she's made it 76 years & ended up in my lap or ahhhh....under my ass . You know on some level I think those old guys knew some things . I don't sail very well but before I left Mass. I was routinely passing new modern sailboats traveling the channel out to Buzzard's Bay . She's heavy but she seems to go & also has a very soft ride . She weighs 24,000 lbs & has an additional 4,000 lbs in the keel . Her freaking mainsail is huge though . Anyway....are there things I want to improve ??? Yes . Is there a couple things I'd like to add ??? Yes . Does she have a couple issues that need to be addressed ??? Yepper again . Do I have any buyer's remorse ???? ahhhhhh......not even .


----------



## badsanta

I hope to get back down in the next few weeks. I will call. Al


----------



## kjango

anytime Al....will be proud to see you


----------



## jongoose

Kjango
My name is Hal Hopkins and I live in Rock Hall on the eastern shore. I have been down a similar trail as you years ago and started all over again at the age of 42. Your story reminds me just how strong we really are. Over the past four years I too was drawn back to the water and last year we bought a 38' Cabo Rico. We left the big house and moved out on the farm. Life is primitive compared to the urban life we left but we love it. You should consider setting up and e-mail list so we can all keep up with your new life and unfolding adventure. I have two friends who are snow birds and look forward to there regular updates. Its the next best thing to being there, well almost. If you come back north and stop by Rock Hall let me know so we can hook up. My e-mail address is jon.goose at hotmail . com. What a story and congratulations on your new beginning. I remember feeling like the weight of the world was off my shoulders, now looking back it was a small price to pay to travel the path I have since them. Keep the sail part up!!

Hal


----------



## Bene505

kjango,

Just saw this thread for the first time. You are an inspiration to us all.

Thanks for your consistent writing and sharing of your trials and successes. If you make it up to Long Island again, let me know and I'll buy you a beer or rum drink. (My not-so mimple boat has a blender. You can help use it for the first time on board.)

Regards


----------



## kjango

Once again thanks for the kind words guys & once again I am amazed by the kind people on this site . It's a quiet cold morning aboard Skipjack this morning . This has nothing to really do with anything other then it's a Skipjack puzzle I've been trying to unravel & maybe ppl on here might have some input . Has to do with Skipjack's age . The broker's ad said 1940 . That would make her 68 years old . The owner told me 1938 . That would make her 70 . The Bronze hub on wheel at the helm & a brass plate from Casey Boat Works are both stamped 1932 . That would make her 76 . Here's everything else I know . When the original owner died his son re-named her The Ex-Pearl of Oyster Bay . When his son sold her she was re-named Shipjack . The last thing I know may be the most insignifigant , but perhaps the most telling . The guy I bought it from was absolutely locked into a price he wouldn't budge a cent off of....$17760 . He is also elderly & I wonder if somehow he's confusing 1938 with 1932 . It was such an odd number it made me want to make an offer like $15520 or something . It took me awhile to attach any signifigance to his number . Perhaps I'd have made out better offering him something like $14920 . I've tried looking up Contact info online for Casey Boat Works in Fairhaven Mass. but no luck . Anyway....today as I write.....in my mind I accept the stamped dates . Usually when people stamp something in metal....they're pretty sure about the info they are memorializing . Any thought anyone ????? Once again thanks for the kind sentiments folks .


----------



## sailingdog

I would go with the 1932 date... if it were just the on on the wheel, it might be due to a wheel replacement... but if the hub of the wheel and the builder's plate both say 1932... chances are probably very high that is when she was built.


----------



## kjango

Thanks Dog . The dates stamped in metal in two different places were also the critical mass deciding factors for me as well .


----------



## mccary

*You might check with Mystic Seaport*

They seem to be the place of record for all things old and sailing. I know they have many yacht designer's drawings etc there.


----------



## sailingdog

Joe's suggestion of looking to Mystic Seaport isn't a bad idea at all.. probably worth a phone call at least.


----------



## kjango

Interesting......fact is I've wanted to go to Mystic so bad I'm thinking it might be worth a trip there . Thanks for the tip . I'm still leaning towards the bronze wheel hub stamped " Skipjack 1932 "


----------



## kjango

Spending the day preparing for a single hand Thanksgiving Day sail . I'm real anxious to test the way I re-rigged the uphaul on my yankee sail so I don't have to wander out on the bowspirit to launch it . That's really the only part of the operation of Skipjack that's made me nervous . I built a box in my GPS so I can at a glance tell I'm in good water . As long as I'm in the box I can wander at will practicing manuvering . It's supposed to be a nice day albeit a little cool . This Thanksgiving I have a lot to be thankful for . Mostly I'm thankful to be free & I can think of no better way to celebrate that then a Skipjack sail . Happy Thanksgiving everyone .


----------



## sailingdog

Kjango-

On some of the older bowsprit rigged boats, I've seen netting under the bowsprit to catch those clumsy enough to slip and fall... might want to consider doing something similar for yours. 

Happy Thanksgiving to you.


----------



## kjango

Thanks for the tip dog . Like I said it's the only part of the boat that's made me a bit nervous & for that reason since I've had Skipjack if the yankee gets launched......I'm the one up there . I won't let anyone else up there . I've seen my problem fixed with whiskers & netting just like you said & that may bee the answer , but if it is it won't be an answer until after the boat is hauled caulked & painted next year . What I like about the solution you suggested is that it's consistant with trying to keep the Skipjack looking period .


----------



## sailingdog

Glad to help. 


kjango said:


> Thanks for the tip dog . Like I said it's the only part of the boat that's made me a bit nervous & for that reason since I've had Skipjack if the yankee gets launched......I'm the one up there . I won't let anyone else up there . I've seen my problem fixed with whiskers & netting just like you said & that may bee the answer , but if it is it won't be an answer until after the boat is hauled caulked & painted next year . What I like about the solution you suggested is that it's consistant with trying to keep the Skipjack looking period .


----------



## seamans

*Hey Kjango*

Will be down on Sat to try and get Java out of the water. Will stop if you are around.


----------



## kjango

I'll be looking for you & Miss Jennifer Jim


----------



## kjango

OK ....I think the electrical problem is fixed . Looks like it was just the battery terminals needed cleaning . Whew !!! Of all the problems I can have I am most intimidated by electrical problems . Electricity is like " white man's magic " to me . ( no racial slur intended ) Consequently I am always way pleased ever when I have even a modicum of success with electrical issues . That issue now having been addressed I'll set my sights on taking her out Sunday weather permiting . I would have no confidence at all trying to dock under sail . If I had to thought I guess I'd get it done somehow . Maybe just come in dirt slow under just the yankee . I know people do it all the time but I wonder how many here would have the same issue as me docking under sail with no engine .


----------



## Bene505

kjango, I used to dock my Victory 21 with sails-only everythine. At least I did after the old Seagull engine decided to not start anymore. It was definitely fun and became easier over time. For the Beneteau 505 it's another story altogether. I haven't had her that long and haven't even tried to dock under sail only. Yet. Navigating the turns to get into a slip is different than sailing up to an end dock. That and the forces involved are much bigger.


----------



## kjango

oh it would be a striaght shot in for me.....still............might be something I would like to try if I had hands aboard......definately a skill worth cultivating


----------



## kjango

How excited am I ........a friend sent me an 8 day clock off a Russian submarine . I know it will be a departure from things that look period on the Skipjack , but it's so neat I just can't help myself . Wish he could have got me some small thermo-nuclear devices , but I am way pleased with my latest aquisition . hahaha.....has the red Soviot star in the 12 o'clock position .


----------



## motovationcycles

*Hello*

Kjango,
I live in Mechanicsville just up the road from you. Keep my boat near Solomons. I would love to stop by and get a tour of your boat.


----------



## kjango

No prob Dan....just let me know a day ahead of time so I'm sure to be there . Proud to meet you . Best way to contact me email jc07smith at aol dot com


----------



## seamans

*Picture of Kjango*

I have pictures of Kjango and of Skipjack but have not been able to post them to this site. I know about photbucket but what is wrong with sailnet????

Jim


----------



## sailingdog

Kjango-

Please edit your post so that the e-mail address isn't in machine readable form, unless you want a lot of spam.

Seamans-

The photo attachment process on sailnet is basically broken. YOu're much better off posting the photos to a flickr.com, photobucket.com, smugmug.com or picasa web album account and then linking to your photo via the IMG tags by clicking on the







icon.


----------



## kjango

Good job Ron.....even I'm anxious to see the pictures & I see Skipjack every day.....My life is that good....Every day is a Skipjack day


----------



## kjango

Isn a "Skipjack" one of those angels that left heaven cause sailing was better ?????


----------



## sailingdog

Kjango-

Go back and edit post # 114. Change the e-mail address to jc07smith {at} aol {dot} com. Really, you don't want to leave it the way you have it.


kjango said:


> Good job Ron.....even I'm anxious to see the pictures & I see Skipjack every day.....My life is that good....Every day is a Skipjack day


----------



## kjango

thanks for the tip Dog


----------



## sailingdog

De nada... hate spam... and hate spammers..


----------



## seamans

*kjango revealed*

Finally go the pictures somewhere...

Picasa Web Albums - Jim - Kjango


----------



## sailingdog

Kjango looks like a nautical version of ZZTop.


----------



## mrwuffles

Lol i totally see the resemblance. You could make money with that....
beatiful boat kjango really like the green hull.


----------



## badsanta

Kjango, I was in the area and stoped by, sorry I missed you. I will give a few days notice next time. Later Al


----------



## kjango

Sorry I missed you Al......when I got your message it was the next day. I'll try to pay better attention to my phone. Hey thanks Ron for posting those pics. You must be part wizard or something. hahaha ZZ Top???? omg !!!!!!! Those are handsome devils aren't they ??? I love this site. Thanks for thinking of me guys.


----------



## kjango

Dang Ron....since you posted those pics I've been getting deluged with PM's of women wanting to crew on Skipjack.....hahha


----------



## seamans

Trying to post picture









jim


----------



## seamans

Trying again:


----------



## seamans

Picasa Web Albums - Jim - Kjango


----------



## sailingdog

Kjango-

Might be cause of the time of year... change the outfit to a red one with white trim and a tall pointy hat with a white pompom at the tip...voila! Santa Claus. 












kjango said:


> Dang Ron....since you posted those pics I've been getting deluged with PM's of women wanting to crew on Skipjack.....hahha


----------



## mccary

*Wow!*

Gosh I go away for a few days and learn that my favorite Sailnet thread has been visited by Santa! Seriously, nice pics and she looks like a beautiful boat, No wonder how you feel in love with her. Do you know any of the history behind her? Skipjacks are the last working fleet of sailboats in the US. The are used for dredging oysters right here in Maryland! Not too many miles east of you over in Tangier Sound and further North are "fleets" of these old gals still working all winter bringing home that old oyster catch that helped to make Maryland Watermen so famous. Oystering is the winter half of the life of watermen, crabs being the summer half. Anyway, your boat is beautiful for sure. How did you come to decide on Cobb Island to settle?


----------



## sailingdog

McCary-

I think the boat is named Skipjack but is not a Skipjack in design.










This is a Skipjack oyster boat


----------



## mccary

I know very well what a Skipjack is, I have sailed on several of them while they were dredging for oysters. I also saw the images of his boat and am aware that it is NOT a skipjack and that is why I asked if he knew any of the history of his boat. The owner might have had some connection to oystering.


----------



## kjango

You are exactly right Dog. My Skipjack is a skipjack in name only. My boat was designed by Frank Vining Smith, a naval architect & marine artist of some note. You can get some info on him & see some of his paintings online. Skipjack was built in 1932, if you believe the stamped wheel hub & the brass plate over the companionway, by the Casey Boat Works in Fairhaven Mass. & was Mr. Smith's personal boat. When his son inherited it he re-named it the EX. Pearl of Oyster Bay. Three years later he sold it & that owner re-named it Skipjack. He sold it in 1973 to the guy I bought it from. It will of course remain Skipjack for me as well. That's all I know Joe & thanks for the compliment. I'm not a Skipjack either, but I am feeling mmore skipjack every day. haha That's a good thing. Did I mention that since Ron posted those pics I'm deluged with PM's from women wanting to " cruise" hahahahaha....Sorry...I'm an idiot....what can I say ????


----------



## kjango

Oh yeah Joe....I ended up here on the advice of my cousin who has a house here. She said it wouldn't get so cold that a Montana boy wouldn't be able to work & live on his boat here & that the slip was cheap....which it is & I also have a place to do laundry & shower or whatever at her house here. So far...as I think all can tell.....I am way happy here.


----------



## kjango

oh yeah......a skipjack is a kind of fish


----------



## kjango

Had another magical Skipjack moment today. I was rewiring a light on the bulkhead betweem the galley & the head & was fishing wire out of a cabinet in the head & found a hook with a key hanging on it. Turned out to be a spare ignition key. But the magical find was also hanging on that hook....one of those aluminum keyring thingys you put your lucky penny in & then on your keyring. You guessed it....the date on the penny was 1932. So now I have the wheel hub, the brass plate, & the penny with the same date. I'm thinking Skipjack was built in 1932.


----------



## sailingdog

Sure is looking that way... 


kjango said:


> Had another magical Skipjack moment today. I was rewiring a light on the bulkhead betweem the galley & the head & was fishing wire out of a cabinet in the head & found a hook with a key hanging on it. Turned out to be a spare ignition key. But the magical find was also hanging on that hook....one of those aluminum keyring thingys you put your lucky penny in & then on your keyring. You guessed it....the date on the penny was 1932. So now I have the wheel hub, the brass plate, & the penny with the same date. I'm thinking Skipjack was built in 1932.


----------



## mrwuffles

Thats really kool to find something like that. When we were working on our house we found a bottle of whiskey up in the basement beams, but your find is way cooler


----------



## mccary

*Makes you wonder what is under the mast*

An old nautical tradition is to put coins under the mast for luck. I am betting there will be a nice find there.


----------



## sailingdog

BTW, the coins should be silver, not gold, not copper... The reason for the coins was to pay Charon, the ferryman on the river Styx, should the boat be lost at sea. Charon, by tradition in mythology, only accepts silver as fare payment for passage across the Styx.


----------



## badsanta

I'm glad to know that. I will remove the gold ones I put there and replace with silver. Many thanks


----------



## sailingdog

Badsanta-

I should probably inspect those gold coins for you...make sure they're not cursed.... 


badsanta said:


> I'm glad to know that. I will remove the gold ones I put there and replace with silver. Many thanks


----------



## badsanta

No bother, there is some guy on TV that wants me to send in all my gold and then he will send me the money HE thinks its worth!! What a deal!!


----------



## kjango

Tis the season when it's better to give then receive. Feel free to send gold to J.C. Smith C/O .........hahahaha


----------



## kjango

Just want to take a moment & wish everyone at sailnet a happy new year & thank everyone that stepped up to the plate & lifted my spirits with well intended advice & kind sentiments . This morning I was up & had a coat of paint on the forward bulkhead before the sun was up & intend on spending no time today dealing with shoe clerk lawyers . venomous ex-wives , judges who think that because lady justice is blindfolded they can do as they please or with anyone for that matter that is not uplifting in their spirit & productive . Running away on the Skipjack has made those options possible & the help I received here at sailnet made my escape possible . Thanks everyone . Hmmmm......I painted the bulkhead orange . Is that a good idea ???


----------



## Whampoa

Good Morning Cap'n,

Happy New Year back at you. Glad to hear things are going well for you. 

Best Regards, John


----------



## kjango

Thanks John . When anyone addresses me as Capt'n or young man.....I puff up & stand a little taller the rest of the day .


----------



## Whampoa

Old wooden boat guys have to stand together don't ya know!

Have a great day,

John


----------



## camaraderie

And a hundred posts now Senior Member Captain Kjango! Congrats and a better 2009 for ya!


----------



## kjango

yepper John...I'm an old guy with an old wooden boat.......thanks Cam I guess....heck I always end up being a senior something these days....hahaha


----------



## kjango

You thing I'd just let this thread die but............Winter is going quicker then I thought it would . It's given me time though to gather my wits ( both of them ) & sort of come up with a plan for the year . The pressing issue I have come Spring is hauling the boat & tending to the bottom . Depending on how antsy I am when that is done I may sail back North til the end of hurricane season & then head for Louisiana & Texas & spend next winter there . I have family in both places . Weather here has kept me tied to the dock more then I wanted to be , but I've had plenty to keep me busy onboard either working or studying . This has been a good deal for me here . Way cheap & the people have been nice . Everyone asks , "Aren't you cold in the boat ?" , but that hasn't been an issue & for whatever reason condensation hasn't been a problem either . My next immediate project is a bronze collar for the mast I designed & my son is machining for me that has one half around the mast on the cabin ceiling that bolts through to a mirror image of it's self on deck . I think it will be more water tight & stronger as well . Being as it's bronze it will look period as well . I hope everyone is wintering well & is half as happy & content as I've been since I made my great escape .


----------



## badsanta

kjango. I have a large bronze manual windless cheap if your intrested. I'll bring it by my next reip down if you would like a look to see if it would fit. I dont think it has been used, looks new. any ice there yet? see you soon, AL


----------



## kjango

Morning Al ,
How have you been wintering . We have just a little ice, but no where near Skipjack . I would be interested in that windlass . Do you have any notion about how much you need for it . Until Spring money is a pretty critical mass issue here...lol....As you can tell I'm pretty interested in keeping Skipjack as period looking as I can . The only stainless steel I've put on her is an antenna mount . hahaha.....even the key for my deck fills is bronze . Soon I'll be looking for two 8" cleats . Any notion where a guy might look for those around here ? Anyway....glad to hear from you . Been doing anything to your boat ??? Is winter almost over ???


----------



## xort

K
Here is a list of used parts sources I compiled a while back. There are a few in the Chessy area. Many more farther afield, but might be worth contacting. Happy hunting...

http://www.sailnet.com/forums/gear-maintenance/41062-used-parts-sources.html


----------



## badsanta

I have some cleats. I have to dig them out and check the size, Check EBay under boat parts or under nautical antiques I will call this time before I come over. The price is right. See you soon. Yeah cant wait for spring. I have to much to do on my boat. Al


----------



## kjango

Thanks for the list xort . Hey Al...I'll look forward to seeing you .


----------



## xort

kjango said:


> Thanks for the list xort . Hey Al...I'll look forward to seeing you .


You're welcome,
Feel free to report experiences, good or bad.


----------



## kjango

Thanks . So far the only bad experience has been with my dingy . She's willful , ill behaved , & malicious . Everytime I climb in it's an adventure .


----------



## Joesaila

*Like following a satellite across the sky.*

I really enjoy your posts and the information on Skipjack. I especially like how you didn't let what could have been a major excuse for anger take hold and its nice to see you really are enjoying life, with lots more to come. My wife and I hope to sail to Md. this summer for a little vacation and if we do I hope to say 'hello'.


----------



## kjango

Thanks for saying so Joe . My nature for whatever reason has always dictated trying to make something good come from anything bad that happens . Now I could have been angry as you say , but that changes you I think . I don't like for other people , or institutions for that matter , to have that kind of power over my life . If you end up down here I'd be prould to meet you folks . This has worked out so well for me & just continues to get better . Part of that has been all the support I've had here . I've actually met in real life a couple of the people from this site & that's been way nice . Makes it all seem even more real . Feel free to contact me for any info or help you may need .


----------



## kjango

hahaha.....the Skipjack got a visit from Santa yesterday . Thanks again Al & it was nice to see you . Enjoyed the visit . I forgot to show you when you were here but did you notice Boat Girl on the forward bulkhead ??? She's fun to salute when I go by . My email is jc zero seven smith @ aol dot com so you can contact me . I'm going to use that hatch you brought as a top on a new propane locker . That winch is the bomb . Thanks again & divest your self of the notion of getting rid of your boat . What are you thinking ?? hahha


----------



## badsanta

Top to the propane locker....perfect! that would really look great and complete the look. Glad I could help. Al


----------



## kjango

I polished up that butterfly hatch yesterday . It has a little brass plate inscribed Lawrence & Scott Co. makers of fine ship fittings St. Andrew's Square Glasgow Scotland . The thing is pretty to where I find myself just sitting there sipping coffee admiring it & wondering about the story of whatever boat it came from . The bronze cleat was an exact match to the wood cleat I used it to replace . Now I'm looking online for a match to replace the cleat on the other side of the cockpit .


----------



## Whampoa

Good morning Cap'n,

If you can post a photo of the cleat you are in need of along with some sizing info, I may be able to locate one for you. 

Stay warm,

Best Regards, John


----------



## Bene505

Capt. are you sailing at all now, or is there too much ice? We are on the hard on Long Island. Next year I may leave her in the water so I can get out on nice winter days -- yes they may be few and far between, but they happen every once in awhile.

I wonder if it would be possible to have your stainless antenna mounts plated with something more period looking?


----------



## Bene505

Captain,

I just looked up 1932 on Google, which sent me to Wiki. Some interesting things about 1932:

May 2 - Comedian Jack Benny's radio show airs for the first time.

May 20-21 - Amelia Earhart flies from the USA to Derry, Northern Ireland in 14 hours 54 minutes.

July 12 - Norway annexes northern Greenland. [I didn't know that.]

August 31 - A total solar eclipse is visible from northern Canada through NE Vermont, New Hampshire, SW Maine, and the Capes of Massachusetts. [Maybe they had a party on your boat during the eclipse.] [Quick, when's the next one?]

November 7 - Buck Rogers in the 25th Century airs on American radio for the first time.

December 27 - Radio City Music Hall opens in New York City.

And some with no date:

Mars Bar is sold for the first time.

Zippo lighters are developed.

Zero-length springs are invented, revolutionizing seismometers and gravimeters.

The Kennedy-Thorndike experiment shows that measured time as well as length are affected by motion, in accordance with the theory of special relativity.

James Chadwick discovers the neutron.

Geneticist J. B. S. Haldane publishes The Causes of Evolution and thereby unifies the findings of Mendelian genetics with those of evolutionary science.

((and, drumroll please...))

The Republican Citizens Committee Against National Prohibition is established for the repeal of prohibition in the U.S. [I'll drink to that.]


----------



## sailingdog

Kjango-

Just remember that cleats should be SIXTEEN times the diameter of the normal lines used on them in lenght. If you use 5/8" docklines, get 10" cleats...etc.


----------



## kjango

Hi there John . Oh don't I wish I could post pictures on sailnet . I've spent many hours trying to figure it out & have followed instructions from 3 different people & created an album on photobucket & disabled my firewall ( not so sure that's a good idea ) & out of frustration finally came to the conclusion that posting pics on sailnet is like wiping your butt with your foot for the sake of making it more difficult & then gave up . Having said that....I have to say irregardless of my inability to post pictures here .... I love this site & the people on here like yourself who are so encouraging & always ready to share knowledge & help . All I can tell you about the cleat in question is it connects with 2 bolts & it's 10" between the horns or spurs or spurs or ends or whatever you call them . I'd be glad to email you a pic of it as an attachment . 
I haven't been out much since it got cold , but I have been out Bene . Oh man.....a bald eagle just landed on the osprey nest here . Anyway.... The days I've been out were mostly dictated by what I felt comfortable going out in by myself knowing as little as I do but feeling I have a sacred duty to go out on those days to practice . My thought is that on slow wind days things will happen slow & be easier for me & I will become more familiar with my boat . I've even gone out a couple times & just motored for the same reason . I made a square box on my chartplotter so I don't have to worry about where I am for depth or obstacles as long as I'm in that box which I can tell with a glance & I can just go out there like that & sail around . It's my best idea for how I can become familiar with what I have & not put anyone other then me at risk . There have been days that were nice to sail but more wind then I was comfortable with alone . I have thought about that though & thought that maybe my next step would be to go out on those days & only fly the yankee . 
Thanks for the advice Dog . 5/8" sheet & a 10" cleat is exactly what I have . Did I mention I love this site & the people on it ????


----------



## kjango

oh yeah Bene....my son is coming out in the Spring & said he'd look at my antenna mount & then machine something for me in bronze . He has access to round bronze stock from a company that makes bronze gears . Is my life good or what ????


----------



## sailingdog

Kjango-

Glad to help. BTW, on photobucket, they have a line of IMG code. Just copy that for what ever photo you want and paste it here in your post...and the photo should show up.



kjango said:


> Hi there John . Oh don't I wish I could post pictures on sailnet . I've spent many hours trying to figure it out & have followed instructions from 3 different people & created an album on photobucket & disabled my firewall ( not so sure that's a good idea ) & out of frustration finally came to the conclusion that posting pics on sailnet is like wiping your butt with your foot for the sake of making it more difficult & then gave up . Having said that....I have to say irregardless of my inability to post pictures here .... I love this site & the people on here like yourself who are so encouraging & always ready to share knowledge & help . All I can tell you about the cleat in question is it connects with 2 bolts & it's 10" between the horns or spurs or spurs or ends or whatever you call them . I'd be glad to email you a pic of it as an attachment .
> I haven't been out much since it got cold , but I have been out Bene . Oh man.....a bald eagle just landed on the osprey nest here . Anyway.... The days I've been out were mostly dictated by what I felt comfortable going out in by myself knowing as little as I do but feeling I have a sacred duty to go out on those days to practice . My thought is that on slow wind days things will happen slow & be easier for me & I will become more familiar with my boat . I've even gone out a couple times & just motored for the same reason . I made a square box on my chartplotter so I don't have to worry about where I am for depth or obstacles as long as I'm in that box which I can tell with a glance & I can just go out there like that & sail around . It's my best idea for how I can become familiar with what I have & not put anyone other then me at risk . There have been days that were nice to sail but more wind then I was comfortable with alone . I have thought about that though & thought that maybe my next step would be to go out on those days & only fly the yankee .
> Thanks for the advice Dog . 5/8" sheet & a 10" cleat is exactly what I have . Did I mention I love this site & the people on it ????


----------



## kjango

http://i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo37/skipjack_1932/starboardprofile.jpg


----------



## kjango

hthttp://i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo37/skipjack_1932/Treasure2.jpgtp://i359.photobucket.com/albums/oo37/skipjack_1932/Treasure4.jpg

Well I'll be go to hell it works.....Thanks Dog......you the man . These are pics of the cleat I'm looking for a match to & the hatch I got that I'm going to use for the top to my new propane locker . You may have created a monster dog . I can put links to photos here now . The photo in my previous post is my favorite picture of the Skipjack .


----------



## kjango




----------



## kjango




----------



## kjango




----------



## kjango

Skipjack is attacked by atomic submarine


----------



## kjango

Dog....did I mention you may have created a monster ??? Thanks....I think I got it now


----------



## sailingdog

Kjango-

Glad to help....


----------



## kjango

They're calling for clear skies & a high of 58F tomorrow & that's good enough for me . I stand guilty as I write of letting affairs aboard the Skipjack deteriorate to where it will take the afternoon today securing stuff & making Skipjack ready to sail tomorrow . I'm so tired of being tied to this dock I'd like to soak it in diesal & set it ablaze before I pull away tomorrow .


----------



## kjango

ok.....all set for a nice sail tomorrow....I have a feeling winter is almost over . Isn't everyone just chafing at the bit to be out on the water . I like when everthing is as it's supposed to be aboard . Boat life is so simple next to land ashore . It should almost always be that way . Maybe that's a mistake we can fall into ever when we live aboard . Today was nice ....tomorrow is supposed to be even nicer .


----------



## chef2sail

kjango
Coastal storm in the area on Monday evening, Tuesday and Wednesday. Febrauary is the worst winter month here in the Washington and Baltimore area, and some of the worst snowstorms happen here in March. I think we still have 6 more weeks before we turn the corner on winter here.

Besides I need 6 weeks to finish my winter projects on the boat

Hope your sail went well

dave


----------



## mccary

chef2sail said:


> February is the worst winter month here in the Washington and Baltimore area, and some of the worst snowstorms happen here in March. I think we still have 6 more weeks before we turn the corner on winter here.
> 
> Besides I need 6 weeks to finish my winter projects on the boat


Me, I have just 4-6 more weeks in my boot for my broken foot. I can't even think of sailing till that is healed... It is amazing how a small break buts a cramp in your sailing style. I do feel closer to a pirate with a peg leg though.

So, have a GRAND sail tomorrow, I am headed to SAM's for a birthday luncheon ... my 60th. I really feel sorry for my wife, she will be married to an old geezer.


----------



## camaraderie

Happy Birthday Joe...don't trip over anything!


----------



## sailingdog

Happy Birthday Joe..

Kjango--

have a safe trip.


----------



## mccary

*Thanks all...*

I had a great day, with dinner at Sam's in Naptown and 63° made me long for the tiller n hand and wind in the face... I will feel better when the foot heals.


----------



## chef2sail

Happy 60th Joe. Hope to see you on the bay this season when we travel south

Dave


----------



## kjango

Happy birthday Joe & sorry to hear about your foot . When & how did you do that ? Oh & in case you didn't know.....60 is the new 40 . Really.....I'm not making this up . 
I went out today , but I have to learn better how to control my main & have a better notion of situational awareness when I get in the middle of balling something up . It was pretty windy today & the water was choppy & I was easily beyond my abilities . I have a real hard time judging the time I have to handle sheets after making a change in the helm . Skipjack brought me home but not because I was worthy . I'm mainly glad I didn't break anything today on my precious boat . Anyway.....weather is supposed to be deteriorating so I better slip back into tied to the dock & working on the boat mode , lick my wounds , make sure I didn't damage anything , & play the game again in my mind . I guess if I was to come to some conclusion about how to mend the error of my ways it would be to maybe add steps to jybing or tacking & not do it all in one manuver so my booms aren't swinging so far . I for sure should have had a reef in today too & I didn't . I hate myself.....I wish I'd never been born . That's how I felt at the end of the day & I felt so stupid that I could have damaged the Skipjack . Anyway.....she's all put to bed & I'm going to get something to eat & then do the same .


----------



## mccary

*How to learn sailing*

I think the best way to hone your sail trim skills is to singon as crew on a boat that races. Don't pick a "hot" boat.


----------



## kjango

Thanks for the tip Joe , but not really an option for me here . I'm about the only one I see moving around here . What I'd like to do is scare up someone from around here that can I could get to go out with me & put them on the helm . An extra pair of hands so to speak . I'm trying to be in two places at one time right now & that's the main impediment to my learning curve . You know years ago I broke my foot & even after I got my cast off it took me quite a while before I could walk very well . I hope your recovery is somewhat faster .


----------



## kjango

Just in case anyone's interested my Cell Ranger from Active Captain came . I had to dink round with it some to make it work . I ran it up one of my stays about 12 feet . What finally made it work though was plugging the cell device I plug into my computer into a splitter so I could have the device right next to the USB port on the back of the computer where the cell ranger is plugged in & whoa-la.....3-5 bars of signal . The connection is slower then on the other side of the island , but I do have have connection . So there you go...Cell Ranger....$139.50 & seems to work . 
Also Whampoa from this site informed me about Skype & even sent me the device you need to make calls on it as I don't have access to a Walmart here . Soon as I got the device & was registered on Skype Whampoa called me . It was the clearest phone call I've experienced & oh yeah.....Skype calls between members PC to PC are free . Calls to land lines are like 2 cents a minute . Definately worth checking out .
So once again I am somewhat overwhelmed by the kindness of the folks on this site . The down side is that I find it increasingly difficult to embrace the notion of the ultimate depravity of mankind & now have to turn off the lights & close my eyes tight to where it's painful & think real hard about lawyers & politicians to maintain any meaningful level of venom in my system . Thanks again everyone .


----------



## mccary

*Skype & Cell phone on the Bay*

I have been using Skype for my business for about 18 months. It offers a tremendous savings. It costs me $3 a month to call any and all US phones and for 2.1¢ a minute I can call landlines all over Europe and much of the world (South America is more for some reason). I find the call is either great or really poor. And did I say that I can Video Skype with my grandkids for free (PC to PC).

I have been considering a Verizon Air-card for my laptop mainly to use while weekending on the boat. I wonder how well it would work on the Chesapeake? I know my cell works all up and down the Bay. In summer of 07 I was delivering my old 22' boat from West River to Mobjack Bay (made 120 nmiles in just 2 very long days!) and had Verizon coverage almost the entire trip. Of course I had a call come in at the worst possible time as I was rounding New Point Comfort (hadn't been there in 25+ years) with 6' swells and 20 kts of wind as we were rounding the point at dusk (gybing and trying not to broach) while trying to make my destination on Belleville Creek about 10 nmiles inland. I figured it was the wife wondering how we were doing, but it was a brother that just wanted to chat. Needless to say he was gone in a less time than it took to get the phone out of my pocket.


----------



## kjango

When I came down from Mass. last year I had cell coverage almost all the way . So how are you mending up . Cast or boot off yet ???


----------



## Bene505

Capt. Kjango,

What an excellent boat you have. No wonder everyone is saying to take care of her. Very nice!

Regards


----------



## mccary

Thanks for asking, I saw the Doc on Friday after another round of X-Rays he had the nerve to tell me it "appears" to be healing. He will know more in 4 more weeks (that will be 8 since the break). If it doesn't take he says we will have to screw it. Well, that was my feeling too but not the same general direction he was talking about. 4 more weeks is starting to get near sailing season, I need to do the bottom and I don't need a broken foot. At least I am mostly off the crutches, except for ling distances.


----------



## kjango

Thanks Bene505 for the nice compliment . I don't have the words hardly to tell you how happy I am with her . Given her age & the fact that she came to me for the most part sound , I consider it almost a sacred obligation to perserve her & make her better if I can . Thanks again .
Joe....I for sure don't want to discourage you , but when I broke my foot , it was 3 years before I walked normally again . I had actually resigned myself that I would have a limp for the rest of my life . For me it was a question of pain when putting weight on it . After 3 years though I was fully healed . My best wishes for a speedy recovery .


----------



## kjango

So I'm below deck this morning listening to the rain & pondering how things have worked out . I've been aboard 5 months now & am on the cusp of making it through my first winter on the Skipjack . Skipjack is a plain Jane vessel with few amenities . I imagine her more as a workboat then a " yacht " perhaps useful to carry pilots out to ships or the like . I find her sparten accommodations very agreeable to my life style . The daily chores & routine are comforting to me . I am presently trying to come up with 2 plans regarding her care . One for if the economy tanks to hold & perserve what I have today & a 20K plan for if my bussiness does OK this Spring . At the very least I'll be hauling her around April to caulk the weeps , paint the bottom , & replace zinc . She will also be getting a new cabin floor this year courtesy of my uncle whose mind & hands are magic . I have very loose plans for maybe wandering around the East coast til the end of hurricane season & then working my way into the Gulf to winter in Louisiana or Texas where I have family . Everything is predicated though on the performance of the economy & my bussiness's ability to generate cash flow . My life is so streamedlined now though that I feel I have unwittingly positioned myself favorably to weather the storm if you will . Actually , I am a pretty low maintanance guy anyway . I have gone from a 4000 sq ft. house to this boat & I couldn't be happier . I sleep like a baby every night & wake up every morning to world of prospects . I wanted to express the improvment in my life as a percent of improvment & I had to come up with a new number . That would be a thousand hundred gazillion billion % . Seriously....hahahhaha My life is guuuuddddddddddd!!!!!!!!!!!!! So here I am an old guy on an older boat & I'm happy . How balled up is that ??? Also , every time I come to this forum , I'm reminded of how kind & generous people who don't even know you can be . I guess even the muddiest of streams can be cleared with a hard rain . Thanks again to everyone here .


----------



## badsanta

Did you get much snow? How was the wind? I havent been able to get back down. Hope to next week. Glad to hear things are well. Al


----------



## kjango

Hi Al.....We had big wind the 1st night & ended up getting about 8 inchess of snow . The 1st morning I found I was trapped below as the hatch had frozen shut . That was fun....I laughed the whole time . Hope all is well with you .


----------



## Bene505

Captain K,

You rock! What a great attitude you have, laughing at being frozen shut. It just shows the result of living free -- there's no pressing need to go anywhere in a hurry, so the frozen hatch is just a variation on the day. (Assuming you don't have to get out in a hurry from some other reason.)

I hope to make it down there to sail with you one day. If you make it up to Long Island (or join the rally from Block Island to Nantucket on July 11th), there's a cold beer waiting for you.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## mccary

kjango said:


> Hi Al.....We had big wind the 1st night & ended up getting about 8 inches of snow . The 1st morning I found I was trapped below as the hatch had frozen shut . That was fun....I laughed the whole time . Hope all is well with you .


Gosh, I was sitting up here in Gaithersburg and hearing how the "Bull's Eye was Southern MD and I was worried how our new sailing resident would fair and now I learn he just laughed his way past 8" of snow. I should have known you would find a way to make the 8" of March snow into an adventure.

And then you have to tell me it took 3 years for your broken foot to heal! Hell, I'll be 150 years old (or feel that old) by then! I think I better start looking for a parrot for my shoulder if this is going to last years. Anyone have an eye patch for a long term loan?


----------



## kjango

Hi Bene & Joe ,
I think what happened was that initially heat from inside the boat was melting the snow , but then we had a power outage so the water from the melted snow froze . It was pretty funny . In Montana 8 inches of snow is a pretty minor event . Had it been an emergency I could have gone through there like crap goes through a goose so I didn't feel trapped . I just couldn't get out right that moment . Thawed it out for a while with an oil lamp then crammed myself in the corner against the pin boards & was able to break it free & slide it back . Glad to get positive re-enforcement for finding humor & laughing at my situation instead of being regarded as a grinning imbecile . I just wish there would have been someone else trapped in there with with me so I could have exclaimed , " We're trapped....we're all gonna die !!! " Or if some one else might have been there it might have been fun to say I saw this in a movie once & then start tapping on the hull with a wrench . hahahaha Sorry Joe to be the evil messanger . If I could I would pronounce you healed tomorrow . In my particular case I just didn't let the adversity of my broken foot stop me from doing the things & had to do & the things I liked to do . I just did them a bit slower . Don't discount that eye patch idea.....you may be on to something . haha Maybe this Spring after I get my bottom done I'll run into you guys somewhere . I would love that . Bene 505.....I think I looked for you if I'm not mistaken at Liberty Marina on my way down from Onset . I stayed there one night ducking weather . I was exhausted & badly in need food & sleep so I didn't look too long though . Hope we all get to meet some day .


----------



## Bene505

kjango said:


> ...Glad to get positive re-enforcement for finding humor & laughing at my situation instead of being regarded as a grinning imbecile...


Aren't we all grinning imbeciles?



> ...I just wish there would have been someone else trapped in there with with me...


Absolutely. That and some wine would help keep things warm.



> .... Bene 505.....I think I looked for you if I'm not mistaken at Liberty Marina on my way down from Onset . I stayed there one night ducking weather . I was exhausted & badly in need food & sleep so I didn't look too long though . Hope we all get to meet some day .


That wasn't me. We usually hang out in Montuk, moored in the lake. then again, on weekends we might not be there. I'm no the hard in Glen Cove right now, looking forward to sailing back out there and using the repaired asymmetrical spinnaker.

I hope we run into each other. My son (11) would love to go for a sail on your ship, as would I. Such a beautiful classic. And of course, it would be great to meet you.


----------



## kjango

Yepper....you're right Brad . I looked back in the posts & I was looking for some one else . What can I say.....I'm old & easily confused.....lol


----------



## Bene505

No problem, just give me a heads-up if you are heading north, so I make sure to have the right kind of beer or rum around.

When get I the fridge running it could even be a cold beer.


----------



## kjango

I've become pretty acustomed to warm beer on the Skipjack . I call it sailor beer . Has a certain mysique that way . So far all guests have drank " sailor beer " with no complaints .


----------



## Bene505

Wait a minute. Don't you have a sea-frosty fridge in that thing? You know, the one shaped like a bucket that only works in the winter time.


----------



## kjango

I do have a huge ice box so I can have cold beer . 35 years ago when I sailed we all drank warm beer so I guess I fell back into an old habit . I'll be the 1st to admit it's an acquired taste . A can of sardines & warm beer.....mmmmmmmmmmmmmm mmmmmmmmmm guuuuuuuuuddddddddd


----------



## Bene505

Oh, like pickle peanut butter sandwiches. (Don't knock it if you haven't tried one.) Ahhhhhhhh.


----------



## seamans

Jim, Where have you been? I've stopped by your boat several times and found you missing. If you around April 4th come on over to the marina, we are having a cook out to celebrate the season start. I'll be working on Java before heading out for the weekend.

Jim


----------



## kjango

hahaha....Hi there Jim . I was missing . I went to Michigan to visit my granddaughter . So sorry I missed you . I just got back . Returned to some minor damage to the Skipjack . We had a freakishly high tide while I was gone & the boat came up so much to fender went over the top of the piling & when the tide came back down the rub rail caught on the lip of the dock . Looks like it needed to be replaced anyway . Anyway....I am home now & glad to be home . Hope to see you soon .


----------



## Bene505

Good to hear from you Capt. K! Glad the damage seems relatively light.

I really respect how you are the steward to a classic, a noble and fun cause. Do you miss the long sailing days you had in the fall?


----------



## sailingdog

Welcome back Kjango...


----------



## kjango

Thanks for the welcome back guys . Also thanks for making me sound better than I am . I'm real antsy to be on my way anywhere . Critical mass issues for me arethe economy ( it's putting my bussiness down the toilet ) & getting the bottom done on the Skipjack . I have a plant aboard I named Constance & that's about all the connection I need to land right now . I can't control the economy so I'll work at what I can control & get her hauled & do the bottom . I'm going to completely replace the rub rail & paint it orange . I'm also going to paint the cove line orange . I think the contrast with the green hull will look sharp & also unique . My last surviving uncle who is a master with wood is coming up sometime soon & we're looking at a new cabin sole in clear southern yellow pine & a new propane locker topped off with the butterfly hatch I got a while ago that is an almost perfect match to the existing hatches . The work will be good for my soul & the Skipjack & the economy can as it will . My hope is to be done with all the work in time to sail North til the end of hurricane season & then head South to the Gulf & winter either in Freeport Texas or on the North shore of Lake Ponchatrain . We're having nice weather here so I'm taking her out today just cause I can . The whole world is going to hell in a hand basket , but I had breakfast aboard of swordfish steak & duck eggs & within the hour I'll be loosing lines here . Constance has adjusted well to life aboard , never complains & doesn't get seasick . She's a good shipmate .


----------



## kjango

I had such a nice sail Saturday . It was a good practice day . Light winds & flat water . Was able to make 4-5 knots most of the day . Probably should have gone down river as I was sailing upwind going & coming . Went from Cobb Island to the 301 bridge then Colonial beach then back to Cobb Island . The leg between the 301 bridge & Colonial beach I never touched the helm once . Sneaking back in to Cobb Island after dark was a little creepy as was docking in the dark . I had to go around a couple of times before getting a line on the bow . For the remaining time I'm trapped here by the economy I'm going to sail my guts out . Saw Jim & Miss Joan from SV Java this weekend past as well . They sailed downriver & made better time then me . It was nice for me though wandering around drinking coffee & eating Mimi cake . ( a lady named Mimi makes me a cake here every week ) How nice is that ???


----------



## Bene505

Captain,

It sounds like you are leading a good life by the sea. Good luck on the projects. Any new pictures?

Regards


----------



## kjango




----------



## kjango




----------



## kjango




----------



## kjango




----------



## kjango




----------



## mccary

Awesome! For an "old wooden boat" Skipjack sure looks pretty good! And it is good to see you have a young stud to work the foredeck...


----------



## sailingdog

It looks like Santa Claus has taken up Sailing.  Great photos Kjango.


----------



## kjango

thanks guys . Skipjack is an " old wooden boat ". She has issues but for the most part is sound . She's just about right for an old trashy dog like me . I'm getting pretty anxious about hauling her & getting the bottom done . What happened to that stimulis package thing ???


----------



## kjango

OK......today is just too nice not to go out . Boatgirl , Constance & I will be slipping lines within the hour . Couldn't raise a crew this morning . Can you believe that ???


----------



## sailingdog

Post photos and have fun.


----------



## kjango

OK....here's how it went .....or didn't . When I cleared the harbor & rounded the point I found myself in considerable wind & a big chop . I tried a couple times to point the boat upwind so I could raise the sails , but the bow would come around almost immediatly . I was getting pitched around pretty good . It was like the wind & the waves were going in different directions . Rather then find myself in over my head I decided to abort . So I ended up having a slow & rough motor boat ride instead of a sail. The only part that went well was docking by myself . To reach my berth I have to do a pretty tight 180 degree turn while flirting with a bridge & a shoal area . To stop her forward moment as I eased up I put her reverse with the helm hard starboard & she just nestled in snug as you please . When the boat came to a rest where I could step off & secure lines she was lined up perfectly & maybe 4 inches from the dock . It was so casual . Easily the best landing I've done so far & way better then last week when I came in after sunset & had to go around twice because I couldn't see squat . So....anyone have any notions why I couldn't keep the bow upwind . It was hard for me to give up & not try to gut it out . Not in my nature for starters & with that much wind I was expecting a wonderful sail . Help ???


----------



## kjango




----------



## kjango

I guess the photo thing still escapes me , but you get the idea . It was a pretty nice day . Found a couple here that likes to sail so I had crew this day . Things still going good on the Skipjack . I break things......then I fix them . My dingy was stolen , but I got her back a couple days ago . Yesterday I broadened my horizons by breaking something while I was fixing it . One more trip to the hardware store . I'm old....so what else have I got to do . Every day I try , I learn a little more here . Since I'm trapped here by the economy I've just been sailing as much as I can . It'll help when I leave here . When I look at that picture I can still taste that ham sandwich . Thanks Miss Ashly . Tim is a good guy . I hardly have to touch the helm . He doesn't mind driving & I'm free to wander around the boat . How good is that ?


----------



## mccary

*Its been a while since we heard from you...*

Its been a while since we heard from you...how are you and Skipjack doing? Its been a stormy summer down there and I was just wondering how it is going.


----------



## kjango

Hi Joe . How's that broken foot ?? I hope this finds you doing well & prospering . With the economy tanked I'm just about where I was the last time you heard from me . I have been getting in a lot of sailing , but now I'm having a little overheating issue with my engine . I've been through the raw water end & I'm now exploring the closed system . I remain content with boat life & I'm not looking back . I still hope to get away from here this Fall , but the economy has to get better . My little company out West is doing poorly . I just try to be content doing little things in the interim . Hope you are well & having a nice season . Let me know how things are going .


----------



## mccary

The economy has been rough on everyone. My brother was laid off after 31 years with the same engineering company... My personal business is holding its own with some cutbacks from key clients. Diversity in my work has again proven to be key. My boat is still there keeping me sane when I have time to sail. Since she (and my house) are paid for it is one of those thing in life that will remain with me the longest (forever I assume). I have been spending time with my grand kids in Boston whenever I can.

I wish you best of luck with re-cooling your engine.


----------



## kjango

Looks like I cured my engine overheating about the same time as your post Joe . After going through the entire system it turned out to be nothing more the a little elbow fitting that was clogged . The up side of that ordeal is I pretty much know everything there is to know about my cooling system now . I've been getting in some great sailing as I approach the one year anniversery aboard the Skipjack . Week before last I completely re-did the companionway bulkhead . I even re-did the wood cleats . ( sanded to bare wood & then 6 coats of varnish ) Last week I re-did Skipjack's wheel . ( again 6 coats of varnish ) I have to say & some may disagree , but I made no effort to stain away any discoloration . I'm going for the patina look . I actually think the discoloration makes it look more interesting & the wheel feels like glass in my hand . Next week I'm re-doing the cockpit deck . At some point I'll be able to get out of here & Skipjack will leave here looking pretty . Hope all is well with you .


----------



## mccary

Have you decided how to celebrate your liberty anniversary? Sure seems like some way to mark the event is needed...


----------



## kjango

You know , I hadn't Joe . But I have to tell you & I couldn't be more sincere when I say it , I celebrate that every day on the Skipjack . It makes me feel powerful that even the government of the United States was unable to break my will & I was able to pull this off & set myself free . I advocate that we are all ultimately responsible for our own freedom & happiness & sense of well being . Having said that , if I was to celebrate that day I'd have to find a dirt cheap way to do it......hahaha Thanks for checking in Joe . How's that foot ??? Have you been getting out much this season ???


----------



## mccary

Foot is fine, except before storm passes over... I have been sailing less than I would like, but we have had plenty of family events to take me away form sailing. Right now my mother & father in law are here. They are moving here so my wife has been plenty busy. I have been busy with work and with my brother being unemployed for a while I have been having him work with me. The Annapolis Boat Show is coming this week and I may make my way there for an afternoon.


----------



## mgiguere

Is this for real???

Thought I heard a very similar story last year...or have you been equivocating all that time. 

Anyway....make sure you have an autopilot and take the inside passage down the east river and go door-to-door. The onlys longish part is down the NJ coast, and there are still many places to pull into. From Cape May, go out the back way and up the Delaware to the C&D and you're home. (Take someone with you)

Moe


----------



## kjango

I have no notion what equivocating is but , I made it & Oct. 4th was my one year anniversary aboard the Skipjack . Thanks


----------



## Bene505

Happy anniversary, Captain K!!!

Do you have internet on board? How are you for heat for the winter?

Regards,
Brad


----------



## kjango

Hi Brad ,
I do have internet aboard & well fixed for heat . Sometimes the signal is a bit spotty but other then that ............. The first year went quick . The honeymoon is over , but I still fall in love with the boat a couple times a week . The last 3 weeks or so I've given up sailing & been all paint & varnish . I completely re-did the aft bulkhead . I took everthing off it sanded it & then 3 coats of fresh paint . I took the wood cleat that had been painted for years down to bare wood & gave it 6 coats of varnish . After that was done I sanded the cockpit deck & gave it 3 coats of fresh paint as well . The helm & the wheel also got 6 coats of varnish . I'm presently in the process of replacing the entire panel in the front of the cockpit with a piece of 100 year old plus oak I was gifted . I have the panel cut out & put the 4th coat of varnish on it last night . With everything I've varnished I've left the weathering or patina if you will intact . I made no attempts at bleaching or staining . To me it looks more interesting . The oak panel I'm working on now has some very interesting little dings in it that turned black with the varnish creating a nice effect . When she's done she'll look like she came original with the boat . When I finish this latest project I'm going to reward myself with a day of sailing . Maybe two . After a year aboard I'm not exactly as far a long as I envisioned owing to the failing economy . The little company I still own out West is not doing well at all , but this is as good a situation as I could have imagined for weathering the storm . It's a peaceful & simple life . I'm happy to awake every morning to a world of prospects instead of a myriad of " issues ". How was your season ??? Were you able to get out much ??? I got out as much as I could & benefited from the experience . Even with little money we ( the Skipjack & I ) have done so well that I can only imagine how good it will be when the economy begins to rebound . Hope this finds you & yours doing well & prospering .


----------



## mccary

Kjango, it sounds like you have your course set for a good winter. I hope you have some new books to read. Any new plans for spring and beyond? All the best Turkey Day to you and Skipjack!


----------



## kjango

Hi Joe ,
How's that foot ??? I did reward myself with a day sailing the Sunday before the big storm . Flat water & light winds , but I managed to make 5-5 & a half knots all day . A little hard getting the sails up by myself with no one on the helm but after I got them up I spent almost no time with my hand on the wheel all day . She pretty much sailed herself all day . Way nice day by myself out on the water . Made it through the storm ok . If a guy wants to feel really manly all he has to do is rear up on his hind legs & prevail in the face of adversity & do it on a sailboat in a storm......lol Best regards ......hope this finds you & yours doing well & prospering .


----------

